# Magic Mouse connectée  - flèche ne se déplace plus



## labernee (18 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un problème depuis 2 jours avec ma magic mouse s/fil.
En effet, le clic ( droit et gauche ) fonctionne, le scrolling aussi, mais la flèche reste immobile lorsque je déplace physiquement la souris.
Je pense avoir tout essayer ( a part de l'exploser par terre ), j'ai changé les piles, je l'ai supprimé des périphériques bluetooth, puis ajouté à nouveau.
La souris est bien connecté, mais seul les clics et le scrolling fonctionnent.

La seule piste dont je dispose, c'est qu'avant de tomber à moitié en panne, elle avait tendance à se déconnecter régulièrement durant l'utilisation, puis à se reconnecter.

Quelqu'un aurait il vécu la même situation, et aurait un conseil à me prodiguer ?
Pour l'instant j'utilise le M TracKpad, qui lui fonctionne très bien par contre.

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire, et de votre aide par avance.


Cordialement,


----------



## labernee (19 Juillet 2012)

Maj

Je pense que la souris est morte, je viens de la tester sur mon Imac au bureau, et les symptômes restent identiques, donc CQFD,le problème vient de la Magic Mouse, et au pire, perdu pour perdu, je tenterais un démontage maison ( en suivant les conseils Ifixt : http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Magic-Mouse/1240/1



A bientôt,

Bernard


----------



## elledit71 (28 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir Bernard, j'ai exactement le même soucis aviez vous trouver une solution ? Sans à avoir à tout remonter comme sur votre lien car je me sens de faire cela…
Merci de la réponse


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2015)

Le message date du 18 juillet 2012, depuis le temps, il a peut-être acheté une autre souris.

Une fois la souris démontée, quoi faire avec tous les capteurs ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2015)

elledit71 a dit:


> Bonsoir Bernard, j'ai exactement le même soucis aviez vous trouver une solution ? Sans à avoir à tout remonter comme sur votre lien car je me sens de faire cela…
> Merci de la réponse


testé sur une session neuve?
ici invité suffira largement)
et eventuellement  virer des fichiers bluetooth de ta session
ou reset SMC
details là
http://osxdaily.com/2014/02/17/fix-bluetooth-not-available-error-mac/


----------

